# Hydogen generators



## snaging (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone installed a hydrogen generator ?

thanks
bill


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm building one now to try in my '03 Subaru.


----------



## snaging (Jul 29, 2008)

So what plan did you decide to use ?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I used the idea from this YouTube video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePowerTube
I sacrificed a travel mug for the sheet of stainless.


----------



## snaging (Jul 29, 2008)

I like your plan. Are you making the double or single ? 

Good Luck


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

I am searching a lot on this topic and was worried that how difficult it is to do but I am amazed to learn it. I am going to install it very soon.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

some guy where I am working right now installed one. Claims to be getting 80 mpg. I intend on investigating (and debunking) his install. It is supposedly a self made unit.

I will post what I find out.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I still haven't finished it yet, I'm having trouble finding CPVC plumbing parts. Big Box doesn't sell it. I'm a bit worried about the additional moisture running through the system after combustion. Is there enough water vapor to be concerned about?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

My friend decided to build one of these! 
Used stainless steel electrical plates mounted inside a PVC water proof electrical box.
Started it up, and the using a BBQ lighter lit the hydrogen coming out the tube from the box.
He had nice flame coming out, so went to get his wife, so that she could see!
Just as they returned to the shop, the thing exploded. Went off with a hell of a bang.
His wife claimed that her ears were ringing two days later.
My friend figures that the flame followed up the tube somehow, just like a wick, then BOOOM! :whistling2:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry! Double post!


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

I would not waste your time or energy on this idea,
it is all hype to try to sell products, some people just don't care if their products actually work or not.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Before spending any money on these scams, you might want to read this report. :furious:


----------

